# American Idol (Top 10)



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tonight is the Concert Crew .. And a day late at that


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Did some quick looking around and while Megan still has her last name listed in some spots, apparently she really did drop it .. It is her ex-husbands name after all, so you can't blame her.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Anoop surprises for a 2nd week, Adam (Elvis/Wayne Newton look?) redeems himself, Allison was great, Danny consistent.

Bottom three: Scott, Megan, and yes, Lil. Megan goes home.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think our poll is going to be a bit top heavy this week .. For once I finally got Allison 

Bottom 3
---------
Megan
Scott
.. and going home (IMHO) .. Michael

Michael and Megan tonight were a couple of the worst performances I've seen since Top 13.

Adam .. Dude .. entered the stratosphere tonight. Wow!


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

Best - Adam, Danny, Allison
Middle - Kris, Lil, Anoop, Matt
Worst - Michael, Megan, Scott

Going Home: Michael or Megan - preferably Megan because she was off key more than she was on key.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Scott is toast tomorrow. Allison rocked!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bottom three. Scott, Michael, and Megan

Adam was close to an It moment.. What I really like about him is that his is uniqueness. Very different that what the others bring to the table. To me he is the one to beat.

Allison would be next. She raised the game... Fresh and well polished.

Danny would be third. Enjoyed it but I hope it slows it down and really gives an emotional performance next week. 

Lil - Here worse night.

Matt and Kris - Thought Kris did better tonight but to me consistency is the key and compared to the top level they don't have that polish. Some real bright moments and some average moments.

Did not like Anoop but better than the bottom three.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought the night belonged to Matt, Kris, Adam and Allison. I actually enjoyed Matt's and Kris's renditions of their songs better than the originals. I felt the same about the first half of Allison's song as well.

Didn't like Adam's interpretation of the song as much as everyone else, but appreciate how well he sang it. Good thing he doesn't sound like Elvis, otherwise last night would have been really weird! :lol:

I thought Anoop was OK. He's got a good voice. May be more important for him than others to pick the right song, IMHO.

Danny and Lil were disappointing. Funny that Danny ultimately ignored Smokey's advice about singing the chorus. I agree with the judges, it could have been Lil's night. I disagree she picked the wrong song. I just don't think she sang (or should I say "shouted") it well.

I'm getting tired of Megan, Michael and Scott.

/steve


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Please, I beg America, vote Scott off. I'll say it again, yes he's overcome blindness and a kidney transplant. But, he can't sing that well. I can't take Paula patronizing him anymore.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I voted above for Allison, although I could just as easily gone for Adam. He's more original, but I think that for commercial appeal that Allison has more potential. She AMAZES me for being only 16 years old. She doesn't look it or act it.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Allison was the best of the night to me. I know I know Adam is the anointed one, but he comes across as very cocky about everything he sings, and while he is a good singer, he needs to humble himself a little. Scott you weren't the only one who thought Lil didn't really "sing" her song as much as she "shouted" it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> I know I know Adam is the anointed one, but he comes across as very cocky about everything he sings


Wasn't this basically the advice that Simon gave to Kris?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Wasn't this basically the advice that Simon gave to Kris?


It is, but the difference is that Adam can clearly sing and Kris,pretty good singer don't get me wrong, doesn't have as much of a leg to stand on.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Wasn't this basically the advice that Simon gave to Kris?


It was. And I like the answer Kris gave. I'm paraphrasing, but I think he said "I'll try to show more confidence, but not conceit." /steve


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm with jody on this one - Allison was the best of the night. I can't stand her, but she really did nail that last night.

Close behind was Adam. I really liked his arrangement of the song. As Smoky said, I've never heard that song sung quite like that. This week, that was a good thing (as opposed to his Ring of Fire....)

Danny was just alright tonight. I really like the quality of his voice. I can't stand watching him jump around the stage like a hyperactive baboon.

Anoop was pretty good. Vocally pretty good, but to me, he's just OK. Upper half of the pack last night, but, just OK for me.

Lil was, IMHO, the disappointment of the night. She's got to get out of her funk or she's going to be in big trouble. I like her, and she can sing, but last night was rough for me.

Matt Giraud... When I saw it, I thought it was pretty good, but by the end of the show, I'd completely forgotten about him. Not sure why, cause I really like him, but he just didn't stick in my mind.

Same thing for Kris. I like him, I thought he sounded good when I watched it, but then I forgot about him. Probably that boils down to what Simon was telling him - he needs to get a little 'swagger'. He's a bit of a wallflower, and easily forgettable.

Scott, Michael, Megan should be the bottom 3. I hope Megan stays because I really like her, but it could easily be any of these 3 going home.

Michael just isn't that good, IMO. I've never thought he was all that, and he's proving it. He's just OK. I would much rather have seen what Danny's friend Jamal could do in the top 13.

Scott is good in front of the piano, but he's proving to be a one trick pony. Perhaps he's made a conscious decision that performing without the piano would be worse than performing with it each week. If he's uncomfortable on the stage without it, he could end up getting worse reviews than doing the same thing each week...

Megan was bad last night, I admit. If she goes home she has nothing to blame but herself. It was really, really bad. I like her, I hope she gets another chance...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Adam can clearly sing, but I think there's a reason he hasn't yet made a name for himself, in spite of being in musical theater for the past 8 years and a _Zodiac Show_ performer. He doesn't have a "mainstream" style, and lots of listeners are going to have trouble relating to him. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

wow...I actually agree with most people here this week.

top 3: Allison, Adam, and Danny
bottom 3: Scott, Megan and Michael
going home: Michael

I really think Michael should have never gone this far. Megan isn't a great performer but at least her voice is different (when she slows down). Scott can at least play the piano and sing mediocre. What does Michael bring to the table again?

In the beginning I was voting for Danny to win this thing but I am starting to grow tired of him. Kind of want Allison to win now.

Lil has been disappointing the past few weeks.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Adam can clearly sing, but I think there's a reason he hasn't yet made a name for himself, in spite of being in musical theater for the past 8 years and a _Zodiac Show_ performer. He doesn't have a "mainstream" style, and lots of listeners are going to have trouble relating to him. Just my .02. /steve


American Idol needs to weed out these professionals and go back and find undiscovered talent.There have been too many"I didn't make it before,but now I think I can" posers.:nono2:

P.S. Modslease change my vote to Allison.

To American Idol judges:Quit Twittering and learn to search the Internet.Good Find Steve!.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Dial Idol has Michael going home.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Kara hit the nail on the head. From here on out it's about artistry. If you clearly lack the talent, you're gone. If you can't generate the artistry, you're on your way out.

SO who showed artistry last night? IMO, only Adam and Allison really show star artistry. As I see it, Adam might be a little too out there to win.

Megan should stay just cuz she's so hot! OK, she sux as a singer... and that swivel move is dorky.

Michael Sarver is there because he's the American Dream boy. Nice singer, but no artist.

I hate Scott's voice. See ya.

Anoop is OK, but doesn't give that jolt of 'WOW' that you need. Boring.

Matt is gettting better, but I don't like how many riffs and twists he does.

Chris. Hmmm. His performance are good, but they're all the same. That doesn't win.

Danny was one of my favorites at the beginning, but his performance have become too similar, kind of like Chris. That's not gonna cut it.

Lil has possibilities but doesn't seem to know which songs to pick to utilize her chops. She should review old idols and see what songs Mandisa and Jennifer Hudson did. Use those and she has a shot.

So who will leave tonight? Of Megan, Scott, and Michael, my bet is Michael. Megan is still hot, although that won't keep her around much longer. Scott might still get enough sympathy votes but that won't last either. I think the American Dream boy is a goner.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

The one thing I haven't even thought about or seen anyone discuss, the judge's save. I don't think they'll use it this week or maybe even ever.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I never "saw" in Lil what y'all do or did. She's an OK singer, not unique, not memorable. And any comparison with Fantasia are undeserved - IMHO.

Give me an Adam-style artist any day. He might come across as arrogant (I don't share the sentiment), but at least he has the chops to back it up.

I agree with _dmspen_ on Megan ... she's too "different" to lose so early, even if she hasn't a ghost of a chance of winning. And she's cute. :sure: I also agree that Danny is delivering the same each time around, and that Scott's voice is not my cup of tea; then again, neither is Anoop.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> The one thing I haven't even thought about or seen anyone discuss, the judge's save. I don't think they'll use it this week or maybe even ever.


I think in all liklihood it will probably stay in the bag for the entire season. In general, if a "frontrunner" finds themselves in the bottom of the pile, it's because they stunk it up.

Without going through and actually figuring out who when and when they went, I can only think of a few who I felt had a chance to win, but went too soon. Tamyra Gray and Melinda Doolittle jump out off the top of my head. I think both of them went at a point when the save wouldn't have saved them, though. Daughtry was sent home after the final 4 as well, IIRC.

Some will say Jennifer Hudson, but I actually very much disliked her on her season. I'm not sure where in the season she went home, but I think it may have been at a point where a save could have been used. I wouldn't have, but that's a whole other story. 

My own personal opinion is the only 4 who the judges would use the save on is Danny, Lil, Adam, and Allison (as much as I dislike her). Those are the 4 who are clearly popular (good for TV ratings) and have, at this point, the greatest chance at winning.

The others aren't "out of it", but it is a popularity contest, and they're at a disadvantage. America likes a good story, and the producers are pushing (IMO) those 4 as the top performers this season.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> American Idol needs to weed out these professionals and go back and find undiscovered talent.There have been too many"I didn't make it before,but now I think I can" posers.:nono2:
> 
> P.S. Modslease change my vote to Allison.
> 
> To American Idol judges:Quit Twittering and learn to search the Internet.Good Find Steve!.


Basically it is where one draws the line and they did with the singer that made it to the final grouping only to get replaced after they felt that she was over the line in terms of new talent.

As for Adam and some of last year contestents, I have no problem with them having experience performing. This is about people getting the big break. Getting a album deal that did not go well or being on some show should not disqualify you. If you have "IT" no matter if you have experience or not it will bubble through.

As I see it, these "Posers" are people that have been working hard at something they have passion for and for various reasons the right moment has not happened for them. They have every right to grab for the ring as much as the Anoop and Scott does and in the end it is about finding someone that has the potential to be the next great recording artist. It is not about finding the next great artist with no experience. Of course there is a line and the show draws the line.

What gets me is that they cast people for other reasons than their singing/star quality. I think it dilutes the quality of the show and in one case actually resulted in a less than quality winner in Tayler Hicks. I think this years cast is the best so far.

As for changing your vote... What was your previous vote and I will move it. I can't see individual votes, just total numbers.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> My own personal opinion is the only 4 who the judges would use the save on is Danny, Lil, Adam, and Allison (as much as I dislike her). Those are the 4 who are clearly popular (good for TV ratings) and have, at this point, the greatest chance at winning.
> 
> The others aren't "out of it", but it is a popularity contest, and they're at a disadvantage. America likes a good story, and the producers are pushing (IMO) those 4 as the top performers this season.


Definitely agree with those being the top 4 and perhaps the producers are pushing them, however, I also think in terms of recording potential at this point in the show they are the top 4 by a good margin. They also seem to be pushing Matt, but at this point I think he and Kris are in tier two but do have potential to move into tier one but to do that they need a big moment.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDG said:


> I never "saw" in Lil what y'all do or did. She's an OK singer, not unique, not memorable. And any comparison with Fantasia are undeserved - IMHO. [...]


Agree. Not half as good as Melinda Doolittle either, IMHO. /steve


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Danny, Adam, and Allison will end up the last three Lil is good sometimes but i dont see her making it pass the top five, if that far.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> Dial Idol has Michael going home.


With any luck that will happen. He has been horrible since the top 13 started. My vote for all 3 weeks so far have been for Matt Giruad. He has blown me away all 3 weeks. Very stable and very good each week with very different songs. Adam is very talented to but I like Matt the best. Still not on the Danny bandwagon either.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I commented to my wife during last night's episode that as far as I can see from this year's crop of Idols, there will be one winner but no losers.

Agree with you on Melinda, Steve ... Lil's nowheres close.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am a big Melinda Fan. I agree that Lil out of the gate is definitely no Melinda. Melinda definitely was extremely well polished out of the gate... Lil has potential but the last two weeks she has not shown it. I think she is trying to hard.. 

I think for here to get back into the competition, she needs that moment that a lot expected last night. Boy did she yell that song.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Wife and I just re-watched last night's performances. I'd rank Allison and Adam a very close 1 and 2, with Matt and Kris tied for 3'd. Anoop gets an A for effort. Danny was just "OK", in our opinion.


hdg said:


> I commented to my wife during last night's episode that as far as I can see from this year's crop of Idols, there will be one winner but no losers.


I agree. At minimum for the "top 6" above, IMHO. /steve


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Objectively speaking... 

Adam and Allison are the cream of the crop! 

Danny was right up there with them until last night's performance. For one, he had the misfortune of following Adam's amazing performance. Anything would've sounded pedestrian after that, but he (danny) didn't help himself any by bulldozing through his song. That's what people, including me, were saying was his strength, but now Adam has upped the ante. Danny needs to show that he can be sensitive and subtle or he'll just fall further behind as time goes on. Actually, Allison needs to show the same if she's to keep up too but she's got the #2 slot all to herself now just because her natural vocal gift is so amazing. 

Everyone else is way behind those three now. Matt and Kris are very solid musicians but they simply don't stay in memory the way the top three do. 

Poor Lil is going the way of Alexis, getting worse each week now, trying to turn things around by shouting her way through every song. 

If Danny bulldozed his song, Anoop simply dozed his. Really boring. zzzzzzzzzzzz . 

Poor Megan didn't have the flu to fall back on this week. It was just awful, laughable, terrible.

Michael Sarver needs to pull something out of his hat too or it's time to say goodbye. It might take a magic trick to keep him in the running tonight. He's not a bad singer but he looks and sounds the same every single time. If he was an extraordinary talent, like Allison for example, it wouldn't matter much, but he's not. He's just good and that's not good enough. 

Same with Scott. Good, not good enough. He did play some hot piano though. His voice just doesn't have power.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Basically it is where one draws the line and they did with the singer that made it to the final grouping only to get replaced after they felt that she was over the line in terms of new talent.
> 
> As for Adam and some of last year contestents, I have no problem with them having experience performing. This is about people getting the big break. Getting a album deal that did not go well or being on some show should not disqualify you. If you have "IT" no matter if you have experience or not it will bubble through.
> 
> ...


My vote was for Adam, any artist that has previous professional experience has no business being on American Idol.American Idol has always before disqualified them.Thks.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It's definitely a talent-rich roster this year. I can even see Scott and Megan and _[ugh]_ Lil in the mix. Heck, even some that didn't make the top-13 (Mishavonna and Nick/Norm) have all but launched their careers. Some, of course won't (Jorge and Tatiana), and some shouldn't (Lil, Scott)

I guess this is a back-handed compliment to the judges. :eek2:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> My vote was for Adam, any artist that has previous professional experience has no business being on American Idol.American Idol has always before disqualified them.Thks.


Actually.. 
Melinda was a backup singer for a big name ("Can't remember it") 
Carly had a previous record deal and a record. 
David A. was a previous winner of Star Search if i recall.

There are more but those are the recent ones that come to mind. AI definitely has a line as shown by kicking one girl that made it to the 36, but this group and Adam in their opinon did not cross it.

As I see it, Anybody that has not actually made it in the biz should qualify... And Adam by my definition has not made it in the biz based on being in that show.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Man, Adam smoked it.
Matt was very good.
Allison was very good.
Chris was good.
Danny was good.

I'm a huge Megan fan and unfortunately thought she was the worst of the night. 

Everyone else was OK, with Scott and Michael probably falling right behind Megan.

Hoping Scott or Michael goes home so Megan has a chance to redeem herself.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Man, Adam smoked it.
> Matt was very good.
> Allison was very good.
> Chris was good.
> ...


+1


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Actually..
> Melinda was a backup singer for a big name ("Can't remember it")
> Carly had a previous record deal and a record.
> David A. was a previous winner of Star Search if i recall.
> ...


Didn't _Taylor Hicks_ and _Chris Daughtry (Dautry)_ also have professional experience? Both, if I remember correctly, were band members in their respective home towns. _Constantine Ma_roulis has a bunch of professional credits under his belt. _Bo Bice_ has a basket full of credits, too. _Michael Johns_, ditto.

I'm sorry ... what was the question? :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm really surprised that Matt was int he bottom three! He and Adam and Kris were my favorites last night, and what a shock to see Matt doesn't have the fan support.

Forget the artistry, these guys need to find a way to appeal to and grow their fanbases ...

By the way, what was up with the group number? Simon introduced it and walked towards the screen - was the group number pre-recorded and played back to a live audience? It was obviously edited, too, as the positions and microphone stands changed much too quickly for live performances...


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

What struck me about the opening Motown medley is how good Lil sounded in her solo moments. I think when she centers within herself she can be very, very good. It's when she's in the bright light of the whole stage to herself that she starts to press and push beyond where she should. 

May be similar to what happens to athletes in slumps. The more you press the worse it gets. Alexis (with judges urging) pushed harder and harder and got worse and worse up the final train wreck on elimination night. I hope Lil steps back, re-centers, and just sings from her heart without trying to "Wow" everyone. I'd like to hear more from the Lil in Motown Medley. 

Couldn't decipher the name of the woman who sang with Smokey but was she good! Would like to hear more from her.

Enjoyed Ruben too. Man he sweats a lot!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

peak_reception said:


> Couldn't decipher the name of the woman who sang with Smokey but man was she good! Would like to hear more from her.


Joss Stone.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok thanks Drew. I thought it was "Joc" or "Jos," short for Jocelyn, but wasn't sure. Does she have an album or more out? I guess I'll go ahead and do a e-search and find out for myself.

Back from my search. Her name is short for "Jocelyn" and here's her Wiki bio.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joss_Stone


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Man I would of been ticked if Matt got voted off tonight. I think the judges would of saved him though.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Man I would of been ticked if Matt got voted off tonight. I think the judges would of saved him though.


I know the producers generally like to save "best for last", but they should have folks sing in the reverse order of the voting, IMHO. Highest vote-getters should sing first.

The singers that sing last are freshest in the voters minds, so if they still bring in low vote counts, at least we'll know it's due to merit, and it wasn't due to the order they sang, which apparently hurt Matt.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

HDG said:


> Didn't _Taylor Hicks_ and _Chris Daughtry (Dautry)_ also have professional experience? Both, if I remember correctly, were band members in their respective home towns. _Constantine Ma_roulis has a bunch of professional credits under his belt. _Bo Bice_ has a basket full of credits, too. _Michael Johns_, ditto.
> 
> I'm sorry ... what was the question? :lol:


No question only an opinion which is mine.Think they might as well change the name to"The American Professional Idol Show".A show for second,third and forth chances and open it up to all professionals.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Matt survived ... and I'm grateful. Like _Drew2k _said; it was a shocker just to see him in the bottom 3.

Scott's days are probably numbered and I don't see a Save in his future.

Michael - I'm sorry to see go - but deserved what he got.

There was a major breathing moment in my living room when it was announced that Megan was not in the bottom 3. The sighs of relief were more like the coughing and spurting sounds you make when you've choked on your drink. Have you any idea how stupid it looks when two adults give their TV a standing ovation? :jump3:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

HDG said:


> Have you any idea how stupid it looks when two adults give their TV a standing ovation? :jump3:


Now there's an image for you. That's laugh out loud funny, right there! 

I too was shocked (and relieved) to find out Megan wasn't in the bottom 3.

Stunned that Matt was.

I thougt the shock of the night, though, was that the judges actually appeared to be considering using the save on Michael. I didn't think his performance was good enough to suggest that his appearance in the bottom 3 was a mistake.

Maybe they were stalling for effect, but it sure seemed like they were seriously considering it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> No question only an opinion which is mine.Think they might as well change the name to"The American Professional Idol Show".A show for second,third and forth chances and open it up to all professionals.


I suppose they could, but I don't see what purpose it would serve. If it takes a mixture of failed/almost-there pros and never-been-kissed amateurs to entertain America, who are we to question them?

On the facetious side, if they called for amateurs only, would they ever get the show out of auditions? On the serious side, a talent like Adam's is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I thougt the shock of the night, though, was that the judges actually appeared to be considering using the save on Michael. I didn't think his performance was good enough to suggest that his appearance in the bottom 3 was a mistake.
> 
> Maybe they were stalling for effect, but it sure seemed like they were seriously considering it.


I don't think poor Michael had a ghost of a chance of being saved. His fate was probably sealed at the pre-show meeting when they found out who was out. The rest was botched show business by confused would-be actors.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> Adam can clearly sing, but I think there's a reason he hasn't yet made a name for himself, in spite of being in musical theater for the past 8 years and a _Zodiac Show_ performer. He doesn't have a "mainstream" style, and lots of listeners are going to have trouble relating to him. Just my .02. /steve





HDG said:


> I suppose they could, but I don't see what purpose it would serve. If it takes a mixture of failed/almost-there pros and never-been-kissed amateurs to entertain America, who are we to question them?
> 
> On the facetious side, if they called for amateurs only, would they ever get the show out of auditions? On the serious side, a talent like Adam's is a terrible thing to waste.


Well by Steve's post Adam has not been wasting his talent.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

HDG said:


> Didn't _Taylor Hicks_ and _Chris Daughtry (Dautry)_ also have professional experience? Both, if I remember correctly, were band members in their respective home towns. _Constantine Ma_roulis has a bunch of professional credits under his belt. _Bo Bice_ has a basket full of credits, too. _Michael Johns_, ditto.
> 
> I'm sorry ... what was the question? :lol:


The rules were changes several seasons ago. As long as a contestant was not currently under contract they could audition.

in addition to those mentioned, include Kelly Clarkson, Carly Smithson, David Cook, and Allison (winner of Telemundo's Quinceañera)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

So we should leave out some of the best folks available simply because they won something or had a contract in the past? I don't think so.

Now the girl that was booted this year because of a past connection to the production team .. that was a good call. It's too easy to claim favoritism in that situation (she had a previous contract, too).

As for Michael getting voted out .. Shocked!  .. (ok, not really )


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I was shocked to see Matt in the bottom three and not Meagan.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> I was shocked to see Matt in the bottom three and not Meagan.


My wife was, shall we say, not happy. She wanted Magan to get the boot. Who knows, she could pull an Anoop and wow everyone next week.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm glad that Michael didn't get a Judges save. They have one to use. Remember last week when Allison was in the bottom 3? They're waiting for a situation like that. There are, at least to me, clear levels of talent at work now...
Top: Adam, Allison
Middle: Lil, Chris, Matt, Danny, maybe Anoop
Bottom: Megan, Scott, maybe Anoop
I think either Megan or Scott is next to go, followed by Matt or Anoop. Although Matt is pretty good and the judges praise him, people aren't voting for him. Odd. Of course, if any one person comes out and hits one out of the park, all bets are off.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dmspen said:


> [...]Of course, if any one person comes out and hits one out of the park, all bets are off.


Good point. Allison and Adam have set the bar by which we'll judge them next week pretty high. Anything short of this week's performances and we may be disappointed.

On the other hand, Danny should easily be able to better himself next week and if Matt, Kris and/or Anoop have big weeks, the pack could tighten once again.

I don't imagine Lil or Scott having an "it" moment, but either is capable of singing well enough to buy another week or 2.

I guess Megan will be around until the votefortheworst.com crowd tires of her. /steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Scott can start by singing a man's song .. It's either the second or third week in a row that he had to say something about singing a ladies song. While there is nothing wrong with that, I don't think it's helping him with the votes.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> The rules were changes several seasons ago. As long as a contestant was not currently under contract they could audition.
> 
> in addition to those mentioned, include Kelly Clarkson, Carly Smithson, David Cook, and Allison (winner of Telemundo's Quinceañera)


I intentionally left Carly off of my post because she had already been mentioned by Ron. But if you were to do a close study of past contestants' experiences, you would be surprised how many had professional credentials coming into AI.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Well by Steve's post Adam has not been wasting his talent.


No Sir, he hasn't. It helps that AI allowed him to qualify, and by doing so, has given him the platform and exposure he so badly needed in order to break out.

If AI had not qualified him, would we be discussing his talents anywhere near here? I fear not ... or at least not until some other catalyst propelled him into our consciousness ... if ever.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> The rules were changes several seasons ago. As long as a contestant was not currently under contract they could audition.
> 
> in addition to those mentioned, include Kelly Clarkson, Carly Smithson, David Cook, and Allison (winner of Telemundo's Quinceañera)


 Thanks for linking to those videos machavez. I had no idea that Allison had previously won the (basically) Mexican version of A.I. for girls up to 15.

The first song was pretty good. Nice vocals. The 3rd song didn't strike me as anything too special. Might have been early in the competition? The middle linked song, however, is a knock out! It looks maybe like victory night and she sings a full-blown version of Bonnie Tyler's Total Eclipse of the Heart. Her voice is kind of shot but she more than makes up for it by climbing deep into the meaning of the heartbroken song. About 2/3rds of the way through it reallly catches fire in dance, sexuality, longing, and despair. She just owns the whole thing and holds back nothing at all. There is definitely more to come from Allison!

While there on youtube I also found this video post of Allison's "Alone." It's billed as "High Quality Audio Only" and it is. Good to hear that performance again in such good sound:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Thx *machavez*! That "Total Eclipse of the heart" performance was phenomenal, considering how young she was. Talk about being born to sing!

*Peak*, I actually found this Youtube version of her "Alone" sounded a little less "scratchy" through my PC's speakers: 



.

I was a late-60's teen who grew up a big fan of Janis Joplin. With the right career guidance, this girl can be just as memorable, IMO. /steve


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Thx machavez! That "Total Eclipse of the heart" performance was phenomenal, considering how young she was.


WOW!!!! Foget about how young she was (is), that performance would have been GREAT for anyone who has been a professional for MANY years. Simply amazing. I wonder if she will pull that song out for this competition and, if so, when.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Richard King said:


> [...] I wonder if she will pull that song out for this competition and, if so, when.


If she makes it through and hasn't sung it by the time they get to the night the judge's pick the songs, I wouldn't be surprised if it's selected for her. I'm guessing they've all seen that video too. 

I guess this year, that night will be when they are down to four. /steve


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Thx *machavez*! That "Total Eclipse of the heart" performance was phenomenal, considering how young she was. Talk about being born to sing!


 Couldn't agree more. To burn that brightly, even with her voice failing in the last 1/3 of the song, is amazing. She's got it in her DNA, a force of nature. 


> *Peak*, I actually found this Youtube version of her "Alone" sounded a little less "scratchy" through my PC's speakers:
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Yeah, that one's good too. A lot of youtube videos have horrible audio so we were lucky to find a couple with top notch sound. Wish I could find a great sound version of Total Eclipse too. On the other hand maybe it's just as well since her voice was giving out so much in the last part. 


> I was a late-60's teen who grew up a big fan of Janis Joplin. With the right career guidance, this girl can be just as memorable, IMO. /steve


 Agreed again; Sky's the limit with this girl. Janis Joplin was a little before my time but I can see and appreciate the comparison. Maybe a cross between Janis and Kelly Clarkson.

The show Allison participated in was not exactly Mexico's version of American Idol, but is described as follows on one informative web site:

2006: "Telemundo's "Quinceañera" Allison Iraheta, 15, from Los Angeles, came in first place. Ten contestants, accompanied by their mothers, competed over 12 weeks on the reality-type show, which was filmed in Mexico City and Miami's Watson Island. " "Quinceañera" means "Sweet Fifteen" Allison is 3/4 Salvadoran and 1/4 Spanish, born in L.A. No recording contract came from the contest.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Janis had a VERY unique voice, as does Allison, but, I actually like Allison's voice better than Janis, and I am a semi-fan of Janis. I just hope that Allison can avoid some of the pitfalls of rock once she gets signed. Janis died way too young as did many others, including a couple that I knew personally, one from drugs and one from alcohol.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My wife and daughter are Idol addicts....I only see it when passing through the same room when its on.

According to them - they feel there are 3 strong Top 10 candidates and the rest are pretenders who go up and down each week.

As for who those 3 are....lets just say none are female.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My wife and daughter are Idol addicts....I only see it when passing through the same room when its on.
> 
> According to them - they feel there are 3 strong Top 10 candidates and the rest are pretenders who go up and down each week.
> 
> As for who those 3 are....lets just say none are female.


Not surprising, really. Women tend to gravitate to the men singers by default. Of course this year the men are much, much stronger ... considerably more so than in Season 3 when the women (Barrino, DeGarmo, Trias and London) swept the top 4.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Janis had a VERY unique voice, as does Allison, but, I actually like Allison's voice better than Janis, and I am a semi-fan of Janis. I just hope that Allison can avoid some of the pitfalls of rock once she gets signed. Janis died way too young as did many others, including a couple that I knew personally, one from drugs and one from alcohol.


Joss Stone's appearance Thursday was the first time I had seen here since this 2005 Grammy's performance. She's singing Janis, along with Melissa Etheridge, who was appearing after chemotherapy for breast cancer. It was a memorable performance by both women, IMHO, and a fitting tribute to Janis, who's brother and sister were in the audience (seen at the very end).

I'd love to hear what Allison might do with either of those songs. /steve


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the Grammy link Steve. Pretty intense performance! Didn't care for the strobe lights but the performance was a fitting tribute to J.J. Also brave of M.E. to perform after chemo like that. Joss is sexy!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> By the way, what was up with the group number? Simon introduced it and walked towards the screen - was the group number pre-recorded and played back to a live audience? It was obviously edited, too, as the positions and microphone stands changed much too quickly for live performances...


yeah, the group number seemed taped this time .. and still lip sync'd.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Steve said:


> Joss Stone's appearance Thursday was the first time I had seen here since this 2005 Grammy's performance. She's singing Janis, along with Melissa Etheridge, who was appearing after chemotherapy for breast cancer. It was a memorable performance by both women, IMHO, and a fitting tribute to Janis, who's brother and sister were in the audience (seen at the very end).
> 
> I'd love to hear what Allison might do with either of those songs. /steve


Listening to it now. First reaction is that Joss' voice isn't gritty enough to do Janis. Melissa did a MUCH better rendition.

HERE'S a GREAT Motown tribute from one of the best music movies ever made..... I suspect she could do a great Janis tribute also. Turn the speakers up HIGH and enjoy!!! 



 I became a big fan of Joan Osborne after seeing this movie. A great rendition of a great song.
Another from the same flick. 



 (Sounds like her voice was overdubbed on this one though (maybe))


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am pretty sure I read that the group performances are always pre-recorded..


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow..
Current standings:
Adam 33
Allison 33
Danny 32

Your vote counts.


----------

